

Google / Samsung October 11th event: Ice Cream Sandwich and Galaxy Nexus? - supercopter
http://thisismynext.com/2011/09/28/google-samsung-holding-event-ctia-ice-cream-sandwich-nexus-galaxy-coming/

======
joebadmo
Could be faked, but apparently someone bought a Nexus S with Ice Cream
Sandwich off of ebay.

[http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/28/ice-cream-sandwich-
gets-a...](http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/28/ice-cream-sandwich-gets-a-two-
minute-tour-courtesy-of-a-lucky-e/)

I was skeptical about the prospect of "unifying" Honeycomb and Gingerbread,
but it actually looks pretty great, IMO. The new task switcher looks
fantastic.

~~~
supercopter
Thanks for sharing. The video seems legit to me.

------
orenmazor
Excellent. I'll be able to actually decide between the two flagship mobiles
from the two camps at once _!

_ assuming google is actually planning on shipping it in october…

------
itswindy
It's going to be odd to see Microsoft, Google and Samsung in one stage,
celebrating Android.

Don't be surprised if Microsoft placed HTC and Samsung Android smartphone ads
on their homepage, it's very lucrative.

~~~
abraham
> It's going to be odd to see Microsoft, Google and Samsung in one stage,
> celebrating Android.

Microsoft? I don't see an mention of them in the post.

~~~
itswindy
The flyers were probably printed before Samsung decided to pay $5 - $15 for
each Android they sell to Microsoft.

~~~
abraham
Samsung paying MS money doesn't mean MS will be on stage.

------
supercopter
I hope so much we’ll see a Nexus tablet as well! What better way to prove that
ICS is unifying form factors?

